# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  θελω εναν κομβο κοντα στα ανο λιοσια

## spartiat

θελω εναν κομβο κοντα στα ανο λιοσια γιανα συνδεθω κοντα στα συνορα με χασια  ::

----------


## JB172

Καλωσήρθες.  ::  
Κάνε καταχώρηση του κόμβου σου στο wind: http://wind.awmn.net/, και βάλε μετά και το node-id σου και εδώ στο profil σου, για να δούμε που ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι.
Διάβασε και αυτά, αν δε το έχεις κάνει ήδη:
http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/.../PlugMeIn2.pdf

Επικοινώνησε με τους γειτονικούς σου κόμβους με pm από το wind ή/και το forum για βοήθεια στο scan.
Αν έχεις οποιαδήποτε απορία, μη διστάσεις να ρωτήσεις.
Και πάλι καλωσήρθες.

----------


## fengi1

Καλημερα.

Κανε οτι σου ειπε ο JB172 ( καταχωρηση στο win , βαλε το node-id σου )
Διαβασε και τα help.

Απο οτι καταλαβα εισαι ψηλα Ανω Λιοσια προς Χασια.

Βλεπεις απο τηνΤαρατσα σου Θριασιο ( Μαντρα - Μαγουλα - Ασπροπυργο - Ελευσινα ) ;
Ασχετο φυσικα που σε ρωταω τωρα , αλλα εχω λογο που το κανω.

Υ.Γ. Διορθωσε και το το τιτλο . Κριμα ειναι να φαινεται ετσι ( Ανω Λιοσια )

----------


## tolishawk

Πλέον είναι δύσκολο να μην βρεις κάπου να συνδεθείς. Αν κοιτάξεις στο http://wind.awmn/ ,αφού πρώτα έχεις καταχωρίσει την θέση σου, θα μπορέσεις και εσύ εύκολα να δεις ποιοί κόμβοι είναι κοντά σου. Και θα βοηθήσεις και τους κομβούχους αν ξέρουν που βρίσκεσαι. Κάνε ότι σου είπαν τα παιδιά και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα να συνδεθείς.


Και μία παράκληση. Άλλαξε αν θες τον τίτλο του post γιατί μοιάζει σαν να απαιτείς να σου βρούμε έμεις κόμβο να συνδεθείς. Είναι σαν να λές "Κόμβο θέλω, τώρα τον θέλω"

----------


## Pater_Familias

Κύριοι είστε ωραίοι. Μακάρι να είναι όλοι σαν εσάς που με το "γάντι" προσέχετε τους νέους και δεν τους τα "χώνετε".
spartiat δες για τον UNIVERSAL ELECTRONICS (#10616) που είναι στο κέντρο των Άνω Λιοσίων και μπορείς πιστεύω να συνδεθείς πάνω του.

----------


## JB172

> Κύριοι είστε ωραίοι. Μακάρι να είναι όλοι σαν εσάς που με το "γάντι" προσέχετε τους νέους και δεν τους τα "χώνετε".


Τhank you.
Ποιός ο λόγος να τους τα χώσουμε?
Κάπως έτσι με/μας αντιμετώπισαν και εμένα/εμάς όταν ήμουν πολύ νέος  ::  (ακόμη νέος είμαι)
Οπου μπορώ/μπορούμε βοηθάμε.
Μακάρι να κάνουν όλοι το ίδιο.
Δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτα με κανέναν.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> Κύριοι είστε ωραίοι. Μακάρι να είναι όλοι σαν εσάς που με το "γάντι" προσέχετε τους νέους και δεν τους τα "χώνετε".
> 
> 
> Τhank you.
> Ποιός ο λόγος να τους τα χώσουμε?
> Κάπως έτσι με/μας αντιμετώπισαν και εμένα/εμάς όταν ήμουν πολύ νέος  (ακόμη νέος είμαι)
> Οπου μπορώ/μπορούμε βοηθάμε.
> ...


Κάποιοι χρήστες είναι ιδιέταιρα εριστικοί. Για αυτό το ανέφερα.

----------


## JB172

> Κάποιοι χρήστες είναι ιδιέταιρα εριστικοί. Για αυτό το ανέφερα.


Σωστός.

----------


## koum6984

στο wind εκανες εγγραφη?
εαν ναι ενημερωσε το προφιλ σου 
το plugmein το διαβασες?
το για αρχη το διαβασες?
http://www.awmn.net/index.php?id=quickstart
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf

εαν εισαι στα λιοσια οντως o universal ειναι κεντρικος κομβος.


ενταξει pater?
σε καλυψα?
ή να φωναξω nefalim να βοηθησει?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> ενταξει pater?
> σε καλυψα?
> ή να φωναξω nefalim να βοηθησει?



Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις καλαμπούρι.  ::   ::   ::  
Όσο για το αν με κάλυψες θα σου ναι, αφού βοηθάς τους συντοπίτες μου.  ::  
Έχω αδυναμία σε αυτή την περιοχή μια και έχω ωραίες παιδικές αναμνήσεις από εκεί.

----------


## koum6984

επισης pater να προσθεσω οτι εαν συνδεθει πανω στον γιαννη (uni) θα ειναι πολυ τυχερος μιας και η ορεξη του γιαννη ειναι απιστευτη!!!!

----------


## Θνασης

εγω μενω στα ανω λιοσα αν θες μπορουμε να συναντιθουμε κ να σε βοηθησω σε οτι χρειαζεσαι!αν κ ειναι δθσκολο να μπει η χασια στο awmn λογο τον βουνων....

----------


## universalelectronics

Μπορεις να συνδεθεις στο ap του κομβου εαν εχεις εξοπλισμο αμεσα, δεν ξερω τι ηλικια εχεις και εαν μπορεις να ξεκινησεις σαν κομβος εχοντας οπτικη προς Χασια μηπως και δουνε καμια ασπρη μερα και εκει τα παιδια, οπως λεει και ο Πανος ορεξη υπαρχη μπορω να σου κανω και αμεσο link.
Θανασακη βοηθησε τον spartiat να δηλωθη στο wind και να μπει στο Msn να τα πουμε.
To msn email μου: [email protected]
φιλικα. 
Γιαννης

----------

